# Help figuring out if my mini is pregnant, please



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 6, 2022)

Hello, I am a new owner to a mini mare. I haven't had horses since i was a teen. It's very hard to find a vet for a mini here. My normal vet did do her vaccines, but was no help for possibly pregnancy, or even how much to feed her. At the time of the vet visit i didn't really think she was pregnant. 

I purchased Daisy in March of this year. At the home i got her from she was in a pasture 24/7 with a uncut mini donkey and a mini stallion for over 18 months. She is 17 years old and had at least one baby previously ( with owners years ago that i never met). Around the end of may i suddenly noticed that her udders were visible when i was walking up to her. When i got her i did know that her udders were up tight to her abdomen. The udders continue to grow, but aren't huge. For awhile it seemed to bulge in front of the udder, now that has moved into the actual udder. Some times i swear i see movement, but then seems like breathing. Lately her vulva looks swollen by the end of the day, then more normal by morning. Im truly driving myself crazy. Any advice would be great. I am trying to find a vet. I have googled and read every thread on here that i could and you all seem yo really know your stuff.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 7, 2022)

It’s been decades since I’ve had a pregnant mini, but she does look like she could be expecting.

It sounds impossible to know when Daisy may have been bred, but she looks healthy and nature is amazing. My thought is to keep taking care of her, enjoy her, and, if she is pregnant, it will become more apparent over time.

What do you enjoy doing with Daisy?


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 7, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> It’s been decades since I’ve had a pregnant mini, but she does look like she could be expecting.
> 
> It sounds impossible to know when Daisy may have been bred, but she looks healthy and nature is amazing. My thought is to keep taking care of her, enjoy her, and, if she is pregnant, it will become more apparent over time.
> 
> What do you enjoy doing with Daisy?





MaryFlora said:


> It’s been decades since I’ve had a pregnant mini, but she does look like she could be expecting.
> 
> It sounds impossible to know when Daisy may have been bred, but she looks healthy and nature is amazing. My thought is to keep taking care of her, enjoy her, and, if she is pregnant, it will become more apparent over time.
> 
> What do you enjoy doing with Daisy?


We enjoy everything everything! Brushing her, taking her on walks, having her hang out while were working outside. It's been fun to see my kids get use to a horse and their confidence grow with her. She is extremely gentle.


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 10, 2022)

New photos! Vet can't come until the 26th


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 11, 2022)

She's getting a big ole' belly, that's for sure!

I can't tell in your last photos, have you had her feet trimmed since the pictures from June? She was looking a little long. It will be a bit more difficult for her to balance as she grows, so you may find you need to trim more frequently.

Be cautious not to let her put on too much more weight. Her bumper's almost as robust as mine is, and you'll want to keep her in shape to work during delivery.

She seems a bit more lined up in the last picture from the rear, so you may want to start keeping more frequent checks on her.

Last thing is another question: in the 8/10 side shot, she looks like she has a weird patch of edema on her flank just in front of her stifle. Is it swelling or just an odd angle?

It will be interesting to see if she waits for a vet check. The best you can do in the meantime is to double-check your foaling kit and keep reading.


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 11, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> She's getting a big ole' belly, that's for sure!
> 
> I can't tell in your last photos, have you had her feet trimmed since the pictures from June? She was looking a little long. It will be a bit more difficult for her to balance as she grows, so you may find you need to trim more frequently.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! The flank thing is just a weird angle! Her first hoof trimming is in 2 weeks! Took awhile to find somebody but she will be on a regular 8 week schedule. Poor girl hasn't had her hooves done in awhile. It's been on my list. I knew with so many amish around there had to be somebody who would cone out.


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 11, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> She's getting a big ole' belly, that's for sure!
> 
> I can't tell in your last photos, have you had her feet trimmed since the pictures from June? She was looking a little long. It will be a bit more difficult for her to balance as she grows, so you may find you need to trim more frequently.
> 
> ...


Do you have any suggestions on how much to feed her? I am glad i finally found a equine vet to come out but need answers now. She has a dry lot, she only grazed a handful of minutes for me to grab pics. I did try weighing my hay and figuring how much. I gave her less today after your post. I know over feeding can be a big problem. And i don't want to cause her any problems.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 12, 2022)

No, don't give her less roughage! If she *should* weigh 300 lbs., then 6 pounds of hay is 2% of her weight. Roughage should be 1.5%-3% of ideal body weight.

If she's in foal, maintain where she is. If you have a scale, weigh the handful you're giving her as it might be more than you think. When I had my first mini, I was surprised that two small handfuls was 3/4 lb. of the pellets I was feeding and I have small hands.

Check your area for a mare/foal supplement. I know several breeders in my area who keep their mares on it during the last 3-4 months of pregnancy. They'll mix it with a bit of soaked alfalfa pellets if she is picky.

As far as the "mini horses get fat too easily" myths, my experience is that we don't feed the correct amount of weighed feed for the desired weight. I seriously underestimated how much different grains and pellets weighed. After investing in a digital scale for feed/grain and a fish weigh scale for hay, I had much more success keeping my minis at a healthy weight. Not because they were easy keepers. Because I wasn't overfeeding them anymore.

I hope all goes well with the farrier. Feel free to keep posting picture updates, as fresh eyes can help you maintain your sanity.


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 12, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> No, don't give her less roughage! If she *should* weigh 300 lbs., then 6 pounds of hay is 2% of her weight. Roughage should be 1.5%-3% of ideal body weight.
> 
> If she's in foal, maintain where she is. If you have a scale, weigh the handful you're giving her as it might be more than you think. When I had my first mini, I was surprised that two small handfuls was 3/4 lb. of the pellets I was feeding and I have small hands.
> 
> ...


Thanks you! I actually have been weighing all food on a scale every tine i feed her. I'm hoping farrier goes well. I think it's been years since she's had her hooves done. Been trying to give her a good home with all she needs. I'll keep taking pics!


----------



## Standards Equine (Aug 12, 2022)

From your most recent picture, it doesn't look like baby's dropped back. Keep an eye on the head of her tail, check for when it gets butter soft. You can also check inside the vulva to see if there's blood. When the cervix dilates, there will be blood. Once the milk in her udder turns white and the pH drops, you're within 12-24 hours of foaling.


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 12, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> From your most recent picture, it doesn't look like baby's dropped back. Keep an eye on the head of her tail, check for when it gets butter soft. You can also check inside the vulva to see if there's blood. When the cervix dilates, there will be blood. Once the milk in her udder turns white and the pH drops, you're within 12-24 hours of foaling.


So you think she is pregnant? And if so do you think she'll make it to her vet appt on tbe 26th?


----------



## minihorse (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi there, any updates on Daisy?


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 14, 2022)

minihorse said:


> Hi there, any updates on Daisy?


Not much, she seems to be getting wider by the minute. Her udders seem the same. I am so impatient for her vet appt! I'm gonna get some pic later!


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 16, 2022)

No changes


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 16, 2022)

She is keeping you in suspense


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 16, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> She is keeping you in suspense


Very much so lol


----------



## minihorse (Aug 17, 2022)

kcsminiandkids said:


> Very much so lol


How's your sleep with all the suspense?


----------



## kcsminiandkids (Aug 17, 2022)

minihorse said:


> How's your sleep with all the suspense?


Actually not that bad. Between being pregnant myself and the busy time of year of canning/ preserving what i grew in the garden i am out cold real quick lol.


----------



## alisda05 (Oct 6, 2022)

Just came across this thread. Any updates OP?


----------

